# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro GRANDES ILUSIONES

## antoniiomg

Hola estoy interesado en comprar baúl de metamorfosis, alguna base de aparición/desaparición sencilla, assistant's revenge... estas son las que más me interesa. Me quiero iniciar en el mundo de las grandes ilusiones y necesito que sean lo más baratas posibles. Soy de Barcelona y muchas gracias si es que alguien me lee.

----------

